# Petlyakov Pe-2/one engine flight



## Dimlee (May 2, 2018)

Valid question of Schweik in another thread about ability of *Petlyakov Pe-2 bomber to fly with one engine down.*
Best Allied medium bomber 1942-1943 besides the Mosquito

I searched through Russian language sources to find more information. Let me present results of my findings in two parts.

*Part 1. Experience.*
(accidents reports, pilots memoirs, books, articles, etc.)

While this topic was discussed many times, I could not find anything precise as _"at total weight of X kg the aircraft will lose Y m of altitude during Z time period"_ or something like that. There should be test flight results somewhere in archives, I'm sure.
So far, what I managed to find was the combination of memories, "anecdotal" evidence, descriptions of some accidents (not in documents form), various claims without valid reference and a lot of assumptions.

First, two incredible pictures of recon Pe-2 (from 11 ORAP regiment) which said to flew 325 km after the loss of starboard engine. Date: 1942-10-09. Damaged by flak. Crew was considered one of the best in the regiment and already returned at one engine earlier in another incident. Pilot - Batovsky, navigator - Shamin, gunner/RO - Yakovlev. Pilot and gunner KIA on 1942-11-09, navigator MIA. 47 flights total on the same Pe-2.
About that flight and the crew:
Подвиг экипажа Михаила Батовского










Now, what pilots said... I tried to summarise the most common cases.

"I fought on Pe-2. Dive bombers chronicles". By Artyom Drabkin.
(Probably the most complete collection of Pe-2 crews stories.)
Part of this trilogy available in Google Books in Russian:
https://goo.gl/1RwgFw
- Engine down during the take-off, turned around and landed with full bomb load wheels up.
- Could fly with one engine only, if required.
- Engine damaged by flak, bombs dropped, turned away from the target, landed wheels up on the first clearing found. Another Pe-2 from the same flight returned on one engine to the base but crashed and exploded at the landing.
- Flak damaged one engine. Returned to the airbase, landed successfully.
- Engine stopped before the final approach. Crash landed outside the air field.
- (80 km from airfield to target). Attacked by fighters during bombing run, one engine stopped, nose cone destroyed. Pilot: "my legs were almost outside...sitting as inside the wind tunnel". Escaped from fighters, approached home field at 7 m altitude, landed wheels up with three FAB100 in bomb bay.
- Hit by flak after the bombing raid, one engine down. Flew as long as possible, landed flaps extended 5 degrees, IAS around 300 kmh. Crash landed near the front line.
- (Gunner memories). FW 190 opened fire, starboard engine stopped. Pilot tried to land, crashed in sand dunes. Gunner was the only survivor.

Other various books and articles:
- One engine at full power could hardly keep the altitude.
- One should be experienced pilot, not a rookie, to fly with one engine.
- Fire in one engine after the take off, landed wheels up in a field.
- Recon flight. One engine stopped, 210 km return flight to the base.
- Lost one engine in dive attack. Dive breaks damaged and not retracted. Several minutes flight, crash landed, all crew killed.
Etc, etc.

*PART 2. Instructions and manuals.*
Surprisingly, there are not so many in Internet. I have managed to obtain just two (both in Russian):
1. "Osobennosti pilotirovania samoleta Petlyakov-2"(Specifics of Petlyakov Pe-2 pilotage) by N.Lebedev, 1943.
Pe-2 pilotage_N.Lebedev.pdf

2. Article in the aviation paper. "Polyot na odnom motore" (Single engine flight) by Major A.Kalachikov, January 1942.
Р“Р°Р·РµС‚Р° РЎС‚Р°Р»РёРЅСЃРєРёР№ СЃРѕРєРѕР» -- 1942, 9 СЏРЅРІР°СЂСЏ

Sorry, I'm too lazy for full translation.  So let me provide brief summary again.

1. N.Lebedev:
Flight and safe landing with one motor off are possible, but difficult and require much more attention and efforts than on other 2 engine planes, SB in particular.
Less experienced pilot might not notice the engine failure immediately as closed cockpit and headphones muffles the sound. Engine revolution indicator has inertia and continues to show constant rev number after the engine stop for some time.
_(There is exhaustive explanation of typical pilots mistakes and of aerodynamic forces impact)._
Most rational option for continuous safe flight is slight roll and slight sideslip towards the working engine.

2. Major A.Kalachikov:
_(Some warnings about challenges for novice pilots - similar to the same of N.Lebedev)_
Pilot should apply roll and sideslip towards the working engine. Safe turns are possible to both sides at 260-280 km/h.
Loss of altitude:
a. Landing gear down, flaps retracted, speed 280-300 km/h ... 3-4 m/s
b. Landing gear down, flaps extended 15 degrees, speed 280-300 km/h ... 2-3 m/s
c. Landing gear up, flaps 15 degrees, speed 250-260 km/h ... 0-0.5 m/s.
*If* engine fails at altitude 2000-3000 m with 2350-2400 rpm, no bomb load, fuel tanks almost empty - *aircraft retains altitude*.
How to act. Typical scenarios:
A. During take off, full bomb load, altitude 10-15 m, flaps 15 deg.
- Compensate initial turn, keep steady flight, drop bombs with safe fuses on, search for flat land plot, landing wheels up. The aircraft can fly 10-15 km after the engine failure at altitude 5-10 m.
B. After the take off, full bomb load, altitude 150-200 m, landing gear/flaps retracted.
- Novice pilot should extend flaps 15 deg and land as in variant A.
- Experienced pilot may try to return to home airfield. Wheels up landing is recommended. Bombs to be dropped.
C. Same as B, but altitude 300-400 m.
- Compensates initial turn, landing gear down, turn to the air field, landing.
D. Cruise flight, altitude 1000+ m.
- Flaps 15 deg, turn back to home field, speed should not be less 250 km/h, variometer above zero.
- If failed engine doesn't require immediate turn off, the propeller pitch should be adjusted to reduce drag.
- If working engine overheats, adjust propeller pitch to raise rpm to 2400-2500, descend and raise speed, cool down water and oil for about 3-5 min, then adjust prop pitch to initial position.
All what is said about one engine flight of Pe-2 can be applied to SB and DB-3.

That's it.
Hope above is of interest for Pe-2 fans and other forum members.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## tomo pauk (May 2, 2018)

Excellent, thank you very much.


----------



## Micdrow (May 2, 2018)

Sweet info, many thanks!


----------



## MiTasol (May 2, 2018)

Dimlee said:


> Valid question of Schweik in another thread about ability of *Petlyakov Pe-2 bomber to fly with one engine down.*
> Best Allied medium bomber 1942-1943 besides the Mosquitoa



I think you should change your handle to BrightLee

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Schweik (May 3, 2018)

Fascinating, so I guess this tells us that Pe 2 could fly with one engine but it did require an experienced pilot. The next question is - how does this compare to other two engined bombers? I would assume a little adjustment to roll and rudder (or equivalent trim) would be required for any plane with an engine out. How does this compare to say, an A-20, a Wellington, a B-25, a B-26, a Ju 88, a Do 217 etc.

S


----------



## Dimlee (May 3, 2018)

Schweik said:


> Fascinating, so I guess this tells us that Pe 2 could fly with one engine but it did require an experienced pilot. The next question is - how does this compare to other two engined bombers? I would assume a little adjustment to roll and rudder (or equivalent trim) would be required for any plane with an engine out. How does this compare to say, an A-20, a Wellington, a B-25, a B-26, a Ju 88, a Do 217 etc.
> 
> S


Another good question, indeed. 
I've got the impression from the sources mentioned in my part 1 that earlier Soviet bombers as SB and DB-3 were a bit easier to handle on 1 engine. Especially during the landing as Pe-2 demanded higher landing speed. Tu-2 was (allegedly) easier as well and flew longer. One Soviet B-25 was said to come back to base after 3 hours flight from Budapest with one engine off. Yer-2 could probably - but not with those engines which were available for the most of production period.
Data of Major Kalachikov (loss of altitude/speed) could serve as a base for comparisons with other types.


----------

